# FOTITOS DE INVIERNO PARA USTEDES (TRUJILLO EN LA TARDE)



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*BUENO ESTAS FOTOS SON DE LA REUNION DE FORISTAS TRUJILLANOS, LAS TOME DUARANTE LA TARDE, SUPONGO QUE SKY YA POSTEARA EN ESTOS DIAS LAS FOTOS RESTANTES QUE EN SU MAYORIA SON NOCTURNAS, BUENO ESTAS FOTOS SON DE VARIAS ZONAS DE TRUJILLO, PUES TOME POCAS FOTOS DIURNAS, MAS CAPTURE FOTOS NOCTURNAS ASI QUE MUY PRONTO ESPERO ADICIONARLAS EN EL THREAD QUE SKY HAGA. BUENO DISFRUTEN*

*UN RESTAURANT TRUJILLANO*










*MAPA DE EDIFICIOS DE DPTOS Y CASAS DE TRUJILLO EN LA EXPOSICION DE TECHITO PROPIO.*










*SAN ANDRES QUINTA ETAPA*























































*Y AQUI UNAS 2 FOTITOS DE SAN ANDRES PRIMERA ETAPA*










*EN ESTA FOTO 2 EDIFICIOS, UNO EN CONSTRUCCION*










*Y ESTA FOTO PUES YO SÉ QUE SKYPERU Y PERUPD ME VAN A QUERER MATAR DESPUES DE QUE SE ENTEREN DE ESTA FOTO PERO YO SE QUE EN EL FONDO SON FIGURETTIS JEJEJEJE , ESPERO SE LES PASE RAPIDO EL ENOJO  PERO AHI ESTAMOS DESPUES DE HABER CAMINADO CUADRAS DE CUADRAS, CANSADISIMOS TODOS  DECIDIMOS HACER UNA PARADA EN LA PLAZA DE ARMAS. *










*HABER QUE LES PARECIO.... PERO FALTAN MUCHAS MAS FOTOS DEL CENTRO HISTORICO  OJALA SKY YA LAS SUBA POR QUE EL TOMO MUCHAS FOTOS BUENASAS YA DE AHI SUBO LAS DEMAS FOTOS QUE YO TOME  *


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*wao.*

Que verdor que contiene esta ciudad.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

No se por que pero trujillo tbm se me hace parecido a chorrillos, buenas fotos, en fin para amenizar un poco en la ultima foto que wapo el moderador.


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Una pregunta.*

Cual es la segunda ciudad del Peru mas poblada?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

panamaboy9016 said:


> Cual es la segunda ciudad del Peru mas poblada?


Arequipa.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> No se por que pero trujillo tbm se me hace parecido a chorrillos


que tratass de decir con eso ??


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

jajajaja, libidito! saca esa última foto... salgo con una cara de loco alucinante!! jajaja, en serio!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Alejo85 said:


> que tratass de decir con eso ??


Que no cubrio sus expectativas. Asi de facil


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> jajajaja, libidito! saca esa última foto... *salgo con una cara de loco alucinante!! * jajaja, en serio!


y tu no lo eres pss :|


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

NO malogren el thread. hace tiempo q Trujillo ya paso a Arequipa en tamaño y poblacion metropolitana. pero no desviemos el tema. esperamos con ansias as nuevas fotos


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

^^
Por lo mismo de no desviar el tema...te pediría que edites tu post. Saludos!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jaimito said:


> NO malogren el thread. *hace tiempo q Trujillo ya paso a Arequipa en tamaño y poblacion metropolitana*. pero no desviemos el tema. esperamos con ansias as nuevas fotos


y esto que fue???


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que ganas tengo de conocer Trujillo!


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

¡Me encanta que haiga tanto verde!
Gracias por las fotos.
¡Un diez!
kay:


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Como quieren a su tierra estos patas, ese mapa inmobiliario esta interesante.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

libidito said:


> Que no cubrio sus expectativas. Asi de facil


no, si me gusto es muy parecido a algunas urbanizaciones de por aqui en chorrillos, no subestimen a este distrito tampoco pues. saludos.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> No se por que pero trujillo tbm se me hace parecido a chorrillos, buenas fotos, en fin para amenizar un poco en la ultima foto que wapo el moderador.


De todas las ciudades del Peru, Trujillo es la que mas se parece a Lima... encontraran de todos los distritos un poquito.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Buenas tomas... Para la proxima seria interesante un tour a los centros de diversion... plan juerga.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

muy bonitos los parques de trujillo.La ciudad tiene barrios residenciales muy lindos,lo que no gusta mucho es su zona comercial.Igual espero que sigan viniendo las fotos,decho los trujillanos son los que mas muestran,muy buen trabajo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

morirassssssssssss libidito MORIRASSSSSSSSS LA PROXIMA VEZ QUE NOS REUNAMOS! Estaba muertaso y con cara de trasnochado....en fin

esta epoca de invierno no ayuda mucho a las fotos....y concuerdo contigo perez, esa zona comercial de la av españa esta para rehacer toda. Lo que me sorprendio fue la quinta etapa de san andres. Como nunca habia entrado en sus calles pensaba que era de clase baja pero vi que no es asi.......

en un rato subo las fotos nocturnas


----------

